# Cotton Club Beverages Cranston, RI trio



## RIBottleguy (Jan 18, 2018)

I just added a new Cotton Club deco soda thanks to planediggercam.  It's a different style than the other version I have, which was also unlisted before I found two.  The ACL versions are nice and a little easier to find, but still uncommon.  They make a nice trio!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 18, 2018)

Very nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Jan 19, 2018)

the 2 deco soda's are neat , but the acl on the green bottle has to be one of the oddest I've seen . is it a band ? 

is the cotton club suppose to be a place where the old big bands played ?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Jan 19, 2018)

You're welcome RIBottleguy! I will keep my eye out for more unlisted or special R.I. bottles when I dig.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 19, 2018)

I have the Cotton Club in a soda can from Toledo. LEON.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 19, 2018)

RCO it's a band, not sure of the origin but I see a lot of similar Cotton Club ACLs from Cleveland.  Nice can Hemi!  Never new they canned it as well.


----------



## carling (Jan 20, 2018)

I believe you meant "Cleveland" instead of Chicago.


----------



## carling (Jan 20, 2018)

And here's another one from East Liverpool, a little city about 100 miles from Cleveland.  Never knew it existed until I bought it, and still haven't seen another.


----------



## carling (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey Hemi,

I believe your can is from Cleveland, not Toledo.

When I get a chance I'll post a photo of the Cotton Club can I picked up and the predicament it's in.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks Carling, I corrected it.  Also nice examples!  Love the Ceramic Beverage Co. name.


----------



## RCO (Jan 21, 2018)

saw a cotton club bottle on the weekend at an antique mall , took a picture so you'd believe me , not sure how it got up here but likely some American tourist brought it up , says on the back its from Cleveland  Ohio


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 21, 2018)

carling said:


> Hey Hemi,
> 
> I believe your can is from Cleveland, not Toledo.
> 
> When I get a chance I'll post a photo of the Cotton Club can I picked up and the predicament it's in.




YES, I just looked again & it is Cleveland. But also list Akron & Astabula after Cleveland. LEON.


----------



## carling (Jan 22, 2018)

RCO, that version is definitely harder to find and none have shown up on ebay for awhile, but they usually aren't too expensive when you do see them.  That bottle also comes in a neck label variation where the red/white/blue is just red/white.


----------



## carling (Jan 22, 2018)

Here's my Cotton Club can connected to some Hire's cans.  Someone cut out the tops/bottoms with a can opener and then made a tube by soldering or spot welding them together with some kind of filler material.  I have no idea why.  

I gotta find somebody smarter than me who can remove it and separate the cans without ruining them.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 22, 2018)

That's to bad, some one tried to ruin some good cans. I'm sure I could remove them. LEON.


----------

